# Adding XM radio - options?



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

What are my options for adding XM radio to my 2006 330i (non-idrive)?

Supposedly the car was "prewired" for Sirius (a $70 option) but not sure what that means.

Saw XM skydock iPod device written up in NYT the other day but not sure if that is the best option:

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/12/technology/personaltech/12radio.html?8cir&emc=cir


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Boraxo said:


> What are my options for adding XM radio to my 2006 330i (non-idrive)?
> 
> Supposedly the car was "prewired" for Sirius (a $70 option) but not sure what that means.
> 
> ...


Sure, the mObridge XM option is a complete integrated solution. More info can be found here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=357195


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Can it use the sharkfin, or is there a separate antenna attachment?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

BMW_GAL said:


> Can is use the sharkfin, or is there a separate antenna attachment?


An antenna does come with the kit, but the OEM sharkfin (preferred) can be used.


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the reply - had not heard of that option. Looks very nice and seamless but pretty steep at $549 compared with the cost of an external receiver via AUX port (or the aforementioned skydock which runs $120).

How much is labor for a typical installation?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Boraxo said:


> Thanks for the reply - had not heard of that option. Looks very nice and seamless but pretty steep at $549 compared with the cost of an external receiver via AUX port (or the aforementioned skydock which runs $120).
> 
> How much is labor for a typical installation?


Labor is about an hour, including coding.


----------

